# Do Salsa Anything Cages fit on water bottle cage mounts?



## gyroscope (Jul 26, 2015)

Does anyone know whether Salsa's Anything Cages will mount onto the bolts inside the frame where water bottle cages typically go? I have a Revelate Tangle frame bag and I am wondering if I can use the space under my frame bag to mount an Anything Cage. Thanks.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

The spacing is the same, there is just am extra bolt hole. The question is if you have enough space in your triangle to fit both.


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

Also...be careful when loading down an anything cage with only two bolts installed. You probably shouldn't fill it as much as you normally could with all three bolts holding it on.


----------



## gyroscope (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. Good advice. I think I'll give it a try. I don't have bolts on my fork and the extra space inside my frame is just going to waste at the moment. I think I'll try to pack one cage with a light load and see how it goes.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

eness215 said:


> Also...be careful when loading down an anything cage with only two bolts installed. You probably shouldn't fill it as much as you normally could with all three bolts holding it on.


Two bolts seem to do a fine job holding 3+ pound of water/cage/bottle, shouldn't be a problem holding a sleeping pad or something.


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

If you're unsure, you could also wrap an bit of old inner tube round your frame and add a hose clamp - then even if the bolts come loose you won't lose the cage.


----------

